# Cute munchkin video! must watch!



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cute munchkin video by some unknown person, you must see it!
(I know, it's bad quality is iritating)

URL:

YouTube - Munchkin Cat

*I DID NOT MAKE THIS VIDEO*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a real cutie. i wonder if he was bred as a munchkin as i see his litter mate has normal length legs. what a shame


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Safariman, Safariman, Safariman. 
Another post you have started that is destined to go bad....

Munchkins are not a politically correct cat in the UK.
They are a result of a genetic deformity and not recognised on the grounds of health by the GCCF, which is the main registration body for cats in the UK,


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

lauren001 said:


> Safariman, Safariman, Safariman.
> Another post you have started that is destined to go bad....
> 
> Munchkins are not a politically correct cat in the UK.
> They are a result of a genetic deformity and not recognised on the grounds of health by the GCCF, which is the main registration body for cats in the UK,


So what? the kitties are cute, I kept on watching this and wanted to share it. By the way are you saying that these munchkins are a incorrect breed? I wanna have a rug hugger munchkin and I don't care wether cat "associations" approve of them or what.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SafariMan said:


> So what? the kitties are cute, I kept on watching this and wanted to share it. By the way are you saying that these munchkins are a incorrect breed? I wanna have a rug hugger munchkin and I don't care wether cat "associations" approve of them or what.


So you think it is acceptable to encourage the breeding of deformed kittens


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Dear Buffie,
Genetic Mutation lead to new breeds, Munchkins are not depressed because of their short legs, they're fine with it. If the Persian breed was new, would you say "Stop breeding them! They faces are deformed to be flat!"


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

SafariMan said:


> Dear Buffie,
> Genetic Mutation lead to new breeds, Munchkins are not depressed because of their short legs, they're fine with it. If the Persian breed was new, would you say "Stop breeding them! They faces are deformed to be flat!"


Ah but only Persians that are bred to sickening extremes live lives of misery and ill-health due to their flattened noses, just like German Shepherds that have been overbred for that sloping back, eventually it becomes a painful deformity. I can't imagine Munchkin cats having particularly strong ankles/knees/hips etc when they've been morphed so dramatically. It doesn't look right and it doesn't sit well with me. I wasn't going to say anything on this thread but there's mutations as in different shaped ears or a dark face mask, then there's extreme deformation of an animal. I can't see them running and jumping like a regular cat.


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Argent said:


> Ah but only Persians that are bred to sickening extremes live lives of misery and ill-health due to their flattened noses, just like German Shepherds that have been overbred for that sloping back, eventually it becomes a painful deformity. I can't imagine Munchkin cats having particularly strong ankles/knees/hips etc when they've been morphed so dramatically. It doesn't look right and it doesn't sit well with me. I wasn't going to say anything on this thread but there's mutations as in different shaped ears or a dark face mask, then there's extreme deformation of an animal. I can't see them running and jumping like a regular cat.


They are like ferrets, they are agile on the floor though don't jump as high as normal cats. The Munchkin breed doesn't suffer diseases because of their short legs, the only issue is the neck, like how the persian has an issue with it's nose.

It's not fair to the Munchkins that you all think Persians are fine but they aren't.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The ultra Persian if introduced today as a new breed would not gain acceptance that is true, but Persian breeders are taking the issue on board to breed healthier cats.
The Munchkin being an "new" breed in these more enlightened times of animal welfare, is an unhealthy cat and thus is not acceptable from the very beginning


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

This will show all of you that munchkins don't suffer much disease due to deformation

Cats 101-Munchkins
YouTube - Cats 101- Munchkin


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Munchkins are relatively healthy if from a good breeder


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Veterinary consultation resulted in the breed being deemed unhealthy and for its breeding to be discouraged on animal welfare grounds.
I am not a vet, but I would listen to their advice as regards the long term health and welfare of cats with this deformity.

The deformity is there, "good breeder" or not.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

SafariMan said:


> So what? the kitties are cute, I kept on watching this and wanted to share it. By the way are you saying that these munchkins are a incorrect breed? I wanna have a rug hugger munchkin and I don't care wether cat "associations" approve of them or what.


oh dear oh dear oh dear, and to think I just gave you the benefit of the doubt on another thread. I can tell you're doing well on the "how to make friends and influence people" front


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It is ,perhaps,no surprise that you cant decide on whether to have a cat or a dog.Just combine the two.A dachshund with the personality of a cat. http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/139746-puppy-kitten.html.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

SafariMan said:


> They are like ferrets, they are agile on the floor though don't jump as high as normal cats. The Munchkin breed doesn't suffer diseases because of their short legs, the only issue is the neck, like how the persian has an issue with it's nose.
> 
> It's not fair to the Munchkins that you all think Persians are fine but they aren't.


Then get a ferret - probably cheaper in the long run and as much fun and you are not encouraging the breeding of cats which are likely to deemed by the cat registries as being likely to suffer from their inherited deformities in the future.


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Tje said:


> oh dear oh dear oh dear, and to think I just gave you the benefit of the doubt on another thread. I can tell you're doing well on the "how to make friends and influence people" front


Just to tell you, I live in Africa, I've been wanting jack russells, dalmations, munchkins and am wondering what to adopt, I've been waiting ages. I learned about a nearby vet, learned about pet shelters from fellow members. I am living in a flat and I believe a cat would fit in nicely.

I am not interested in infuencing or making friends online because I don't know the person on the other side. I have been sharing this munchkin video with users to show about how cute they were.

the "puppy or kitten" thread was intended if I should get a dog or cat, (though the only person who pretty much gave info was Buffie). I have been researching and preparing, my plan is to go to south africa and visit a pet shelter.

I am starting to hate pet forums, I find that people get off track, or start posting "are you kidding" or "daddy or chips" which throws everyone off track. I'd delete all (except a useful one) forums I made because they all are useless blabber which doesn't help my Questions.

You all seem to get angry just because I post a video, then you all strike an arguement at me. Tje you should stop judging people on forums, it's not nice.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you live in a flat and unless you are a marathon runner willing to take the dog with you, then do not get a Dalmatian. Dalmatians were used to run beside the coaches all day with the horses (20-30 miles a day) and were used with horse drawn fire engines, their stamina is fantastic, so cooped up in a flat and the odd walk is no good for a Dalmatian.

Fire Dogs and Fire Horses


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

lauren001 said:


> If you live in a flat and unless you are a marathon runner willing to take the dog with you, then do not get a Dalmatian. Dalmatians were used to run beside the coaches all day with the horses (20-30 miles a day) and were used with horse drawn fire engines, their stamina is fantastic, so cooped up in a flat and the odd walk is no good for a Dalmatian.
> 
> Fire Dogs and Fire Horses


Thanks Lauren001, 
then that means I should get a calmer/smaller dog/cat.


----------

